# What Are the Top 3 Problems By Roofing Business Owners?



## jamespen990 (May 20, 2019)

Starting a roofing company takes time and experience and running expanding it could be even more complicated.
To all roofers(business owners)... 
What are the TOP THREE problems you face.


----------



## JanisC (Aug 27, 2019)

1 - Finding quality commercial leads
2 - Minimizing telemarketing calls
3 - Getting reviews to stick on websites like Yelp


----------



## Neil (Sep 18, 2019)

This is not exclusive to the roofing industry, but it seems to be getting common now that there are a lot of roofing contractors using Google My Business.... *but competitors hijacking our Google My Business listings*. We're not really ranking *that* well to attract shady stuff, but I have had several cases of competitors uploading customer photos containing ads and contact numbers for their businesses. And then I also have one dude uploading photos of himself flipping the bird. 

The worst part is that Google doesn't allow business owners to delete customer photos on their own. We need to manually report each photo/video for removal. And even then it's still up to Google to decide whether the photo will stay (one photo that Google did not delete is just a guy wearing a mask, because it was not offensive nor does it contain a competitors' number. But it is part of a series of photos containing the same dude flipping the bird. So it was obviously done with malicious intent.)


----------



## Jason707 (Feb 26, 2020)

Hi JanisC, I would definitely agree with your top 3 issues. I had the same problems when I started out but was able to find the answers all thanks to my web design guy. I could have him do a free evaluation on your site and give you some tips if you'd like. My email is: [email protected] Thanks and take care!


----------



## MichaelCoy (Apr 7, 2020)

JanisC said:


> 1 - Finding quality commercial leads
> 2 - Minimizing telemarketing calls
> 3 - Getting reviews to stick on websites like Yelp



What do you pay for live, exclusive roofing leads?


----------



## MichaelCoy (Apr 7, 2020)

*Response to Top 3 Challenges...*



jamespen990 said:


> Starting a roofing company takes time and experience and running expanding it could be even more complicated.
> To all roofers(business owners)...
> What are the TOP THREE problems you face.



Further to my first question, I' not a fan of Yelp due to their aggressive selling. Do you buy leads from Yelp? Have you tried other review sites?


Thanks,


Michael Coy


----------



## TheColonyRoofers (Mar 25, 2020)

I agree. Its hardest to get my reviews listed on Yelp or Google Maps but I'm trying to get that. and quality commercial leads are hard to find.


JanisC said:


> 1 - Finding quality commercial leads
> 2 - Minimizing telemarketing calls
> 3 - Getting reviews to stick on websites like Yelp


----------

